# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  برنامج فك الحجب عن برامج الدردشة

## ندى عبدالعاطي

*الجميع يحتاج لبرامج الاتصال المجاني مثل برنامج فايبر و الواتس اب و سكايب
 فهي تسهل الاتصال بين الجميع في كافة انحاء العالم 
ولكن برغم اهميتها فقد قامت بعض الدول بحجبها عن مواطنيها
 ولفك هذا الحجب يجب ان تقوم بتحميل اقوى برنامج لكسر البروكسي 
يقوم البرنامج بنقل المستخدم خارج المنطقه المحجوبة 
لكي يصبح من مكان اخر ويتمكن من تحميل جميع التطبيقات 
والبرامج وايضا يتمتع بحرية تصفح بلا حدود
لتحميل البرنامج يمكنك اتباع الرابط التالي  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------


## mehawch

merciiiiiiiiiii akhiii

----------

